# Master Pyraminx.



## coinman (Nov 1, 2010)

Is the Master Pyraminx mass produced? If this is the case dos someone know where to buy it? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRQVhXRq1O4 A bigger version then the one in the video would be preferred


----------



## MEn (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## coinman (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes i saw this, looking at the price it can't be a mass produced product. It's also to small imo. 
A good and reasonable priced Master Pyra would sell a lot i think!


----------



## emolover (Nov 1, 2010)

Shapeways. It is technically mass produced.


----------



## Mikon (Nov 1, 2010)

Just to complement the info, they use some kind of 3d printing, which I really don't know the chemical details, but what I can say is that the material used is a little rougher than normal plastic, so... you can expect something not so smooth while turning the puzzle.
I know because I bought parts to make my Gear Cube "transform" into Gear Cube Extreme, and I kind of regret...


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 1, 2010)

I know this has nothing to do with this thread but look at how expensive this is.typo?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 1, 2010)

Prof Pyra
http://www.shapeways.com/model/109296/professor_pyraminx.html?gid=mgarray



The Puzzler said:


> I know this has nothing to do with this thread but look at how expensive this is.typo?


Slightly cheaper version http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.LL_6_Axis_Oblique_Angled_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-29070


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 1, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> Prof Pyra
> http://www.shapeways.com/model/109296/professor_pyraminx.html?gid=mgarray


 
Christmas??? I want to try to solve this. I don't think there would be parity.


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 1, 2010)

This? http://www.shapeways.com/model/97468/master_pyraminx.html?gid=mgarray


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 1, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> This? http://www.shapeways.com/model/97468/master_pyraminx.html?gid=mgarray


 
Look at the price.


----------

